# Opinions ??



## Oisin's Aoire (Jun 17, 2013)

Since he is a rescue , I am just curious what lines you think you see. He is 26 3/4 inches at the withers ( used the guide to measure properly ) and about 78 pounds. 11 months old male. Sorry you can't see his feet , there is just snow everywhere , roads not plowed. His pasterns are really nice , good compact feet. Can probably find an older pic if anyone needs to see them. Also , his fur is SUPER fluffy right now. Not even sure what kind of coat he has. Seems longer than standard especially around his rough and on his back.




Forgive the...emm..photobomb on this one lol


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Beautiful boy!!!!!


----------



## Oisin's Aoire (Jun 17, 2013)

Thank you


----------



## doggerel (Aug 3, 2011)

He's VERY handsome! I'm not an expert at all, and I'm sure you'll get more professional opinions, but his coat and face remind me of our most recent rescue, who comes from West German show/schutzhund lines. Her coat is also longer than our American line (backyard bred) girl's, but it's not technically a plush coat.


----------



## Oisin's Aoire (Jun 17, 2013)

Thanks! Yes , that is along what I was thinking ,though I have at best a passing knowledge. His fur is rough and longer than what I would consider a standard ( or typical ) length ..but I don't think he is plush enough to be a plush lol

His proportions do not look like other pictures I have seen of American Lines but he does not seem as quite stocky as German Working Lines. At least from photos I have browsed .

I do not know enough about drive to call him high medium or low. He loves the flirt pole and gets really super excited over it..and he loves to lunge and his absolute favorite is aggressive tug. But then he is pretty chill in the house. Shares his bones with us ( kids included) ..he pushes it into you until you take it from him , admire it , and give it back lol . No food or toy aggression..does not jump on the kids and knock them down though he does herd them. He did knock my son down when he got out and was heading to the street. I did not see it ..my dad was with them. I consider that a good thing. The only personality/training issue we have is effusive greeting of people . It is not like a puppy greeting ..it is a bit more like " let me sniff you all I want no matter what " . It comes off as pushy , not affectionate. I can call him off , but he will trail the person if I am not on him. We are working on it with a trainer , so I'm sure it will resolve.

Anyway , that is his personality in a nutshell if that helps .


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

Aren't WGSL dogs predominately black and red ???

Great looking dog regardless of pedigree.


SuperG


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

Good looking pup!


----------



## HarleyTheGSD (Feb 13, 2012)

He's very handsome! And he does look a lot like WGSL in my personal opinion.


----------



## Oisin's Aoire (Jun 17, 2013)

Thanks! I feel very lucky to have him. The general consensus does seem to lean to WGSL , hoping for some more opinions!


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

I'm leaning more toward American/Canadian Showline due to the longer muzzle and coloration....

SuperG


----------



## Oisin's Aoire (Jun 17, 2013)

SuperG said:


> Aren't WGSL dogs predominately black and red ???
> 
> Great looking dog regardless of pedigree.
> 
> ...


Yes , I did read that too..maybe a mix of German show and working lines?


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

He looks fairly WGSL to me, especially the front shots of his head/expression, and also the fullness of his coat. He's a good size, nice bone, on the heavy side for my taste given his age. Honestly this is one of the best looking GSD I have seen. All rescued dogs are wonderful but aesthetically you have struck gold  No he is not *as* red as some WGSL but IMO the more extreme red seems to be maintained by selectively breeding FOR it. It seems to be lost fairly quickly if breeders aren't obsessed with it. Personally I think this dog is gorgeous and would not want him any more red (and I say that as someone with one of the reddest dogs out there, lol, but that's not why I chose him).


----------



## Oisin's Aoire (Jun 17, 2013)

His color is actually a bit more "red" than these pics..just a little bit , more in spots like on top of his head , then the rest either tan or black. It was very high sun with snow so colors are a bit washed out from haze/flare. This is a pic from when he was 3 months old , it is more indicative of his darker tannish reddish areas


----------



## Oisin's Aoire (Jun 17, 2013)

Liesje said:


> He looks fairly WGSL to me, especially the front shots of his head/expression, and also the fullness of his coat. He's a good size, nice bone, on the heavy side for my taste given his age. Honestly this is one of the best looking GSD I have seen. All rescued dogs are wonderful but aesthetically you have struck gold  No he is not *as* red as some WGSL but IMO the more extreme red seems to be maintained by selectively breeding FOR it. It seems to be lost fairly quickly if breeders aren't obsessed with it. Personally I think this dog is gorgeous and would not want him any more red (and I say that as someone with one of the reddest dogs out there, lol, but that's not why I chose him).


Thanks , yes , we did strike gold with him. I felt he was just too nice for someone to toss like that , 3 months old..that is how I found this forum . I searched every source I could think of to see if he was lost or stolen. No chip , no tattoos. Retained testicle and bad panos when I got him though so maybe some jerk thought he was unbreedable/unsellable and tossed him rather than ruin a reputation? 

Anyway , that was June , he is ours since then and forever and we adore him  I do feel lucky though , yes. I have done my share of rescues and yeah you get the purebreds from the shelter here and there..but he just seems particularly nice for a shelter find


----------

